# Hello... Darkside



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Finally got my new reel!!!
Okuma sheffield spooled with ande line and backing...
I love it I can sit here and admire it all day!
And paired it with my 15' 5" rod! 
Got a great deal payed under $200 for the combo! 
Hopefully I will get great use of it tommorow 

Heres a pic


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I had no idea there was such a thing as a 15' 5" rod..man I'm outta the loop. 
Looks nice congrats.!


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

very very nice...its always a great feeling when you get a new rod


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

The darkside is pulling me also.That is a good deal.Under 2 bills.Looks good


----------



## gotme1 (Jun 27, 2006)

Congrats on your new set up.. A good cast to learn is the Wallis (SPELLING) after you get that down your good to go . Need to watch that the line doesn't rap around the reel .YOU WILL BECOME A PRO AT GETTING TANGLES OUT OF YOUR LINE.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

gotme1 said:


> YOU WILL BECOME A PRO AT GETTING TANGLES OUT OF YOUR LINE.


I already am fishing with some of the people I fish with. 
Plus the occasional birds nest with a baitcaster.. 

I look foward to learning how to use it and catching fish with it.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Good luck


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow. now all u have to do is put a blinking light on it and we can find ur hotspot from miles around.  anyone else have a 15ft rod?lol its got to be hard walking thru cover w/that


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Good point Peple. He had it last week and kept running into trees. My prediction is that it's broken by spring time


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

Is it difficult to actually land a fish solo on a 15' rod? How does that work?

jm


----------



## gotme1 (Jun 27, 2006)

Landing the fish can be tricky at times .That is one reason why people beach the fish which takes the slime coat off the fish... Which is not good for the fish not just the trout................


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Winative, its pretty easy to get the fishes head out of the water with the bigger rod... So that makes for a shorter fight. Its also a lot more fun. 
On a side note, went to the rock today and fished with a nice fellow from this site. 
After getting skunked for about 2 hours we split up. I couldnt buy a bite with eggs and switched to a jig and maggot. Lost a fish on the second cast. After changing spots to the last resort spot I managed to land 2 small jacks... It was fun to break in the pin.. 

BTW gotme, I understand a lot of things are not good for trout... The only way to be sure a trout is safe is to not fish for them..


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

exactly which darkside are you talking about? the expensive tackle darkside or the flyfishing darkside? whys everything gotta be all about the light and dark sides of things.... what about the blue side or the orange side....

nick.... i dont think that rods gonna fit in yer grand am


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

It fits allright 3 pieces at 5' and some odd number of inches..
But its a pain in the you know what to lug it around in the car...

Darkside is a centerpin. A few people from ogf that I know of are on the darkside...
A centerpin is basically a gutted fly reel with out the drag.. 
Its sorta of like a baitcaster with out drag or a button to cast with...


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

> BTW gotme, I understand a lot of things are not good for trout... The only way to be sure a trout is safe is to not fish for them..


Hey that makes total sense!!!


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

sounds like a good day, liquid. I'm looking forward to hitting the river during the storm.

all the best,
jm


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Is there an advantage to a centerpin over a fly reel?


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Longer drifts. The idea of the centerpin is that the line comes off of the reel with no drag. Lots of cp'ers will sit at the top of the hole and drift the entire length (if no one else is fishing it).

Joel


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Longer and more controlled drifts. You can check the float so your offering reaches the fish first. The last I checked fish prefer bait or flies over lead  I've also found that I get better hook sets and fighting is more enjoyable. Since pins do not have a mechanical drag, you have to rely on your finger(s), which puts you directly in contact with the fish.


----------



## Steelheadquarters (Aug 29, 2006)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> Longer and more controlled drifts. You can check the float so your offering reaches the fish first. The last I checked fish prefer bait or flies over lead  I've also found that I get better hook sets and fighting is more enjoyable. Since pins do not have a mechanical drag, you have to rely on your finger(s), which puts you directly in contact with the fish.


Fly fishing with a 6' foot walmart Martin fly combo or a 6' foot Ugly stick and I'd outfish you any day! Cost around $50 bucks, knowing how to "present", Priceless....


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Joel, I've seen some cp'ers who fish the entire hole even IF someone else is fishing it! LOL!   Spinners and fly-ers too! LOL!!!


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Steelheadquarters said:


> Fly fishing with a 6' foot walmart Martin fly combo or a 6' foot Ugly stick and I'd outfish you any day! Cost around $50 bucks, knowing how to "present", Priceless....


So what's your point?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> So what's your point?


I smell a bet...


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

liquidsoap said:


> I smell a bet...


I bet that I don't bet  Never could connect the dots between competition and fishing.


----------



## steel stalker (Feb 22, 2005)

Steelheadquarters said:


> Fly fishing with a 6' foot walmart Martin fly combo or a 6' foot Ugly stick and I'd outfish you any day! Cost around $50 bucks, knowing how to "present", Priceless....


What a tool, that's like saying "mines bigger than yours" where was this called for? I think your still upset over the beating you took on TSS. 
SS


----------



## steel stalker (Feb 22, 2005)

flypilot33 said:


> Is there an advantage to a centerpin over a fly reel?


You get a longer more controlled drift with a pin, and as we all know the longer it's in the water the better chance a fish will eat it.
SS


----------



## Steelheadquarters (Aug 29, 2006)

steel stalker said:


> What a tool, that's like saying "mines bigger than yours" where was this called for? I think your still upset over the beating you took on TSS.
> SS


Beating on TSS? You've got life f'd! I get my point home when I say whats on my mind. You hide behind a keyboard and screen name and bash anyone who is not in your little twisted circle of River Rats.....You hate it when a MAN puts it to ya straight! My Life online is for everyone to see! I offer FACTS that I can and will challenge anyone to. Your screen name Steel Stalker speaks volumes, you seem to stalk anyone who may have something better to offer than your puny little brain can handle!
Grow up little smolt, get a life and move out of mommies house. Where is your website? What experience do you have? Other than running your mouth here, and adding nonsense! My point is, and was, that it does not matter how much money you spend on Fancy gear, these fish are stupid and anyone can catch them with the right rig, whether it's a Popiel Pocket fisherman or a cane pole! You just hate competition of any sort! I'll be on the Chagrin, and with one arm can make you TAP OUT.


----------



## Steelheadquarters (Aug 29, 2006)

GobyOneGnoby 
Large Member
Join Date: Apr 2004
Posts: 231 
Trader Rating: (0) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------quote: 
What's up? 

I don't know you, but I know your reputation. You probably have forgotten more about chasing chrome than most of us will ever know. I couldn't imagine not being able to fish any more. However, your 'presentation' has a lot to be desired. I'm not talking about on the stream, but on line. You will call people out, insult them, run ego-fueled smack only to get pissed-off and then justify your misdeeds when they retaliate. I try not do that, so I'm sending you this privately. My point is, I don't play those games and I couldn't care less about who can out fish who.
__________________
"Fish don't bite in the kitchen. Beans don't burn on the grill." 

You missed the whole point Goby. You take what I said as a personal insult against you, and that's fine with me. I don't care what you or anyone online thinks of my "presentation" or if you ass/u/me I'm pissed-off. You must be very insecure to think, or 'read' anything into what anyone says online, and what is taken out of context. 
My point is, you can spend a $1,000.00 for all the long cp rods and float and fly gear, and a 6' foot ugly stick will produce the same results with the proper presentation, period. Now read into this what you will, but the facts are facts. And you are right, I've forgotten more about Steelhead fishing than most will ever know, only because it is soooo easy to catch these fish. Read my page; http://www.steelheadquarters.com/steel_insider2.htm And if you take what is said online 'literally' then slap your monitor now, and punch your keyboard! When I log out, I don't take anything said here away from the PC. Most experienced Steelheaders understand what I meant. 
Have a safe and Happy Holiday


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Battle of The Noobs. I got the popcorn.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Man I just want to catch a smallie this time of year in Rocky!! Now that's hard..I miss them, if I caught one I'd give it a hug and tell him to "hang in there, these fluorescent bags will stop flying over your head like confetti soon"...


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

You quoted me and said you'd out fish me, etc. That means it was directed at me...no? I read what you wrote, not a word more. I sent you a PM out of common decency and respect. Besides, we can read your words posted here and on other sites and know how you roll. I've come to learn that most experienced steelheaders and river stewards are humble.

The Ideal Steelheader 

Is versatile. There are no obstacles between him and his target. Can over come the toughest of conditions regardless of which type of outfit he decides to use when fishing.

Prefers to fish standing 50 feet away, rather than 5 feet. There's no challenge in fishing at one's feet. 

Offers help when not asked and really bends over backwards when he is asked for help. He also sees gratification in other's success.

Does not measure success by "going 10 for 15" but, rather what he has learned and observed, and by the folks he has met on the stream (good or bad). He doesn't even have to fish to consider a day successful. 

Stays away from the terms "smashed them", "killed them" and/or "pummeled them" because he understands that it's about much more than that.

Gives back to the fishery as much as he can.

Understands what having fun is all about - taking fish is a mere bonus.

Shares his offerings, techniques and any other knowledge he may possess.

Doesn't fish with the most expensive equipment or have the most neatly tied flies or drive a $60,000 SUV. He may be wearing rubber hip boots and fishing an old Garcia fly rod and Martin click/pawl reel. You'll know him when you see him...or will you?

Takes great care when handling fish because he wants others to experience the same 5 minutes he enjoyed.

Likes a "smoker" or two...here and there.

Respects landowners and their property. There's no need for further explanation.

"The Ideal Steelheader" is in all of us, isn't it? 

Written by Ken Nulph
Ironhed Fishing Expeditions
Natrona Heights, PA
[email protected] 





Steelheadquarters said:


> GobyOneGnoby
> Large Member
> Join Date: Apr 2004
> Posts: 231
> ...


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Why don't you good, experienced steelie guys give some tips on proper presentation, rather than soil your comments with all the posturing? Just a personal observation here, but it really does take away from any credibilty you may actually have.

I like the quote you posted GobyOne...The Ideal Steelheader... It's the same attitude and aim of OGF, not only for steelhead fishing, but all species.

Thanks guys!


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice post Gobyone, Very, Very nice.
Hope everyone has a great holiday season and gets out IN the water, to enjoy the day.
Happy Holidays, GOOD LUCK, and be safe.
And PLEASE, lets think of those who are out in the desert, in a uniform for our country, many miles away from the nearest steelhead stream.
TRIPLE-J


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

I forgot to mention that "The Ideal Steelheader" was taken from http://www.steelheadbasics.com/.


----------



## steel stalker (Feb 22, 2005)

Steelheadquarters said:


> Beating on TSS? You've got life f'd! I get my point home when I say whats on my mind. You hide behind a keyboard and screen name and bash anyone who is not in your little twisted circle of River Rats.....You hate it when a MAN puts it to ya straight! My Life online is for everyone to see! I offer FACTS that I can and will challenge anyone to. Your screen name Steel Stalker speaks volumes, you seem to stalk anyone who may have something better to offer than your puny little brain can handle!
> Grow up little smolt, get a life and move out of mommies house. Where is your website? What experience do you have? Other than running your mouth here, and adding nonsense! My point is, and was, that it does not matter how much money you spend on Fancy gear, these fish are stupid and anyone can catch them with the right rig, whether it's a Popiel Pocket fisherman or a cane pole! You just hate competition of any sort! I'll be on the Chagrin, and with one arm can make you TAP OUT.



You got all that out of a screenname? You are amazing. Instead of running all over different websites ripping on people why don't you figure out a way to fish? If your so good and have forgotten so much you don't need 2 arms. Tap out. That was funny. Have a good day and don't be so touchy.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Liquid.... congrates on your new set up !... i hope you enjoy the expesive equipment ..that you have been eying up for a while.im sure u will do great

.even though u can suppsedly do the same with an uglystickfly rod..... big whoop..

enjoy your self kiddo.... and let the jerks" go pound salt!"





i too am happy to spend all this money just to catch a stupid fish..

thank you


Frank


----------

